# Clown committed suicide :(



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

So my black ocellaris clown fish committed suicide last night. Jumped out the top and i found him shriveled up on the floor. 

Can i get a normal ocellaris clown the orage type? To go with the remaining black one i have?


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

Toallhisdoom said:


> So my black ocellaris clown fish committed suicide last night. Jumped out the top and i found him shriveled up on the floor.
> 
> Can i get a normal ocellaris clown the orage type? To go with the remaining black one i have?


Yes mixing an orange with a black is fine. More importantly get some sort of cover on that tank first!


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

well why would people tell me to run an open top tank for gas exchange? IDK who to belive!


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Generally some sort of surface agitation such as a hob filter or an airstone works better then simply sitting water. Your specific situation may have needed that choice however. Was there any specific reason you were told to have an open tank as opposed to using other methods to exchange gas?


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

no? just that it is good for gas exchange....


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

use a screen or netting, but this will effect your lighting. glass will effect lighting too unless you keep it constantly clean of salt creep. the best bet would prob. be to build your own wooden box for a canopy to hang your lights in but keep the back side open to staple a screen on, that will allow for more then plenty gas exchange, as well as heat exchange for your lights ( unless they are halides which may need a fan in the canopy ) 
if you have a sump, the water draining to the sump will provide all the gas exchange you need. powerheads aimed slightly at the surface will also do this.

make sure to get a clown smaller then the one you have.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> no? just that it is good for gas exchange....


 Your fish was more than likely chased out of the tank, if you watch them, they do not normally stray from one portion of the tank, unless chased from that spot. And there is no need for a lid, you heard correctly about the gas exchange. The netting like Fish explained would work.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

What kind of netting? And what would have chased her out? I got another female last night because my little guy seemed very lonely. Swimming around like crazy. I also picked up a green dragonet!  She is super pretty. And is active and plump. Also is foraging off the live rock.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Also got 2 new lights! They are top secret as they are not on the market yet and the guy asked me to not say that he gave them to me for free. So i wont disclose his company. But they are mr16 LEDs. 3 LEDs in each bulb specifically made for corals(all on the blue spectrum). Here is a pic when i first turned them on. After just an hour of them being on my zoanthids opened up a lot more! And all of my star polyps finally came out! Ill get an updated pic of all the corals opening tonight. 

Needless to say these lights are amazing!


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

New clown, yellow clown goby, and new green dragonet!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

uh oh. please see if you can return that dragon or find a home for it.

not only is your tank fairly new, its very small and that fish will have your pods gone in a few days, if not even a day.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am training him to eat frozen. And i also am breeding tigger pods and putting in a few for him every night.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow - that dragonet is gorgeous!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> I am training him to eat frozen. And i also am breeding tigger pods and putting in a few for him every night.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

See how plump he is? lol 

I have a fry net? basket? that i put him in when i feed him. I will update on his progress. Picking up some brine shrimp today to ween him away from the copepods, then will start introducing a little bit of frozen brine with the live brine, and keep upping the ration of frozen to live until he eats just frozen, then onto mysis shrimp!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

i don't see any reason to ween himoff of PODS. PODS don't cost that much, and you can feed the tank those for him. Plus its a benefit for the tnak.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

20$ for a bottle. And i am not sure how many of those he is actually getting when he has to compete with the other fish. As of now i feed them frozen first. Then put the pods in when they have stopped eating. In hopes that he will get the pods.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

What fish do you have that eat PODS?


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

what fish wont eat thing swimming around the tank? 2 clown fish and a clown goby. and the dragonet.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

PODS do'nt really swim around the tank. They are in the rocks and the substrate. I have a Trigger and a bunch of tangs, they don't eat the pods. Your clowns won't eat them, not that I've seen anyways. The Goby may, but if he's into Mysis and frozen foods , the I doubt he will. Your Mandarin, thats all tehy eat, so he will pick at them in the substrait all day looking for them.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok well i am gonna add them at night. Turn the skimmer and power head off. So hopefully they get down to the rock. LOL


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> Ok well i am gonna add them at night. Turn the skimmer and power head off. So hopefully they get down to the rock. LOL


 :thumbsup:


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

these things graze rock and eat like 2,000 pods a day.
place a piece of airline tubing in the tank with a small funnel on the other end, or pipette whichever works better for you. send the pods down the tube to train the manderan to eat from the tubing. after a few weeks when it associates the tube with food, mix the brine with the pods and send it down the tube. as you progress more and more feedings, lower the number of pods and increase the number of brine. however brine holds very little nutrition and you must make sure its actually eating it, not spitting it out. its usually not as easy as it sounds, goodluck.


----------

